# Test Drove a Sentra SE-R WOW!



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

Over the weekend I got the chance to test drive a Black '02 Sentra SE-R with a Automatic Transmission.

My first reaction was holy sh#t!!!!! This thing flies!!!!!! What a BIG difference from my '99 GXE! The power and torque is just simply awesome. I was in the market to buy a Civic EX coupe, or the Protege5, immediately after my test drive the other two cars were deleted off of my purchase list!! 
I will be purchasing a SE-R before the end of the year.

The power in the SE-R sounds like my old 280Z when you mash the gas to the floor! Simply awesome! Thanks NISSAN for bringing back the SE-R!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

*too nice?*

Yeah, I am afraid to test drive the SER. I am very close to having my 97 GXE paid off, and think that if I test drive the new SER that my heart will override my brain and I'll come home with the SER (and all the payments too). By the way, they have automatic transmissions on SER's?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

Go for it!! You will instantly fall in love with this car, what a big improvement on the newer Sentra's.
Yes, the SE-R's come with an automatic transmission. The SE-R Spec V's do not.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

keep in mind that the aoutomatic SE-R is noticeably slower that the 5 and 6 speeds. the auto uses alot more power in the tranny so less goes to the wheels. so even if you cant drive a stick i would consider learning. i test drove an auto then the stick i liked the stick *ALOT* better. also if you want a sunroof and a stick its only the spec V for you the standard SE-R only has a sunroof with the auto.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

My current Sentra (GXE Limited) is a 5-speed, I am looking to get a Automatic since my wife does not or will not learn to drive a stick.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

what a perfect way to keep her from messing up your seat settings. buy the standard, you know how hard it is to get your seat in that one place you like it to start with then the little lady comes along messes with the seat mirrors steering wheel placement. now you have to spend 30 min. messing with the controls to get them back to where you like them. to solve this buy the standard


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

99LimitedGXE said:


> *My current Sentra (GXE Limited) is a 5-speed, I am looking to get a Automatic since my wife does not or will not learn to drive a stick. *


 No offense to the ladies but women are out to make mens' lives suck, dont let her ruin probably one of the only things that make you happy. Get the 5 speed. If she leaves, you still have your car, and hopefully the car will help you get another girl who loves stick shift nissans.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

*oops!*



99LimitedGXE said:


> *My current Sentra (GXE Limited) is a 5-speed, I am looking to get a Automatic since my wife does not or will not learn to drive a stick. *


Let me take back and reword what I said.
My current Sentra has been in the shop 3 times for problems with my manual transmission. Which Nissan says nothing is wrong.
BULLSH*T!

This is why I am getting an automatic. I wish my wife would learn to drive a stick so I don't have to always drive my car.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *
> 
> No offense to the ladies but women are out to make mens' lives suck, dont let her ruin probably one of the only things that make you happy. Get the 5 speed. If she leaves, you still have your car, and hopefully the car will help you get another girl who loves stick shift nissans. *


Easy for you, you are only 18.

Myself, I am 32 and MARRIED with a 5-year old son.


----------



## dugrant153 (Jul 20, 2002)

I've heard a few things from some reviews on the SE-R and the Spec V Sentras:

a) torque steer like crazy??
b) Nissan claims 180hp (or 175hp). Dyno shows 141 hp?! WTH?!
c) It looks really cool. I fell in love with it when I saw it at Nissan. Then I read the reviews and am very disappointed (see b).

40 hp loss? That's crazy!!

Someone please convince me otherwise!


----------



## bbpinkfloyd (Aug 12, 2002)

140hp strong, 150ft/lbs to the ground, limited slip with the spec v, torque affects steering but it also affects accelaration from a light or up a mountain.

it works and looks like a mini-maxima.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

dugrant153 said:


> *I've heard a few things from some reviews on the SE-R and the Spec V Sentras:
> 
> a) torque steer like crazy??
> b) Nissan claims 180hp (or 175hp). Dyno shows 141 hp?! WTH?!
> ...


Nissan Claims 175 at the crank
175-141 = 34

I can provide you dynos showing a stock spec-v putting down 144 and 150whp.


----------



## dugrant153 (Jul 20, 2002)

Sure, I'd love to see those Dyno results.

cuz... 30 hp loss... that's quite a lot.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

It's not a loss. The engine itself produces 175/165 (depending on what car you have, SE-R SpecV or SE-R, respectivly). By the time the power gets to the wheels, you have around 150/140 hp respectivly. Where's the power go? I'm not sure on the exact answer, but I'm guessing somewhere powering all the pullys, belts, tranny, axles, and other things the engine powers. Keep in mind, the best thing about this car is the engine is bigger, more powerful, and has gobs of torque, where the torque rating is almost equal to that of the horsepower, a feature absent on any other compact sport car and compact sedan. The Civic Si has I think 150 hp at the engine, which degrades by the time it hits the wheels. Same with the Protege5 and the Matrix. I'm not sure about the Tiberon though, I havn't had much chance to read up on those. The Lancer lacks in horsepower, but it has more torque than it has horsepower. I had borrowed a friends for a day, and it was too easy to burn out!!! The thing is tiny too, and well, nothing compares to the individuality one can get with the SE-R. Just don't get a Civic or a used Integra.


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

the loss in HP comes from the tranfers made from the engne to the wheels.....it takes extra energy to get an objet in motion, never the less a series of them, once in motion energy is lost to keep them moving....that why for every lb lost on the crank is about 2.5 HP. The S-ER Spec-V is a bad ass car. It has a 2.5l L4 6-speed manual transmission, after looking at the car it was made for a turbo. Imagine that a turbo S-ER Spec-V what a bas ass car, if it wernt for the fact that im a broke college student, and just bought my 2000 gxe I be at the dealers trying to get one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

Eh I was close. I'm not planning on spending 4000 dollars on a turbo, so I guess my Sentra won't be setting any new records on the track or the street, but it's gonna blow a hellofa lot of wanna be racers who drive stock Civics!


----------



## dugrant153 (Jul 20, 2002)

Yeah, I know the loss goes somewhere in the drivetrain. Still, that's a lot of power lost in the drivetrain somewhere. Maybe a belt is too tight or something?

But yeah... hehe... stock EG6s are not that great. 

Can you say "Engine Swap"?
*nod nod*


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

My sister has a Civic Si, and I've driven it. I almost purchased one before I considered the SE-R, but I didn't want something everyone has. I like to have something 1 of a kind. I'm very satisified with my decision. It's probably the smartest thing I've done in the 20 years I've been alive.


----------

